# Trading Resources for beginner - what do you like?



## jaeyon (27 November 2008)

hi all. im currently a finance student at USYD and would like to get into trading seeing as we're in a bear market giving me time to get some basic strategy going before the market turns bull.

i just wanted to know what resources you would recommend for someone who is starting out in trading. i have traded before but mainly to play around. i have done an investments course in uni, and have the text book associated with that but im not really after anything TOO academic.

what books/resources have helped you to trade successfully that you would recommend to a beggining trader

John


----------



## cutz (27 November 2008)

*Re: Trading Resources - what do you like?*

What instrument are you looking at trading?


----------



## kam75 (30 November 2008)

Regardless of what you will trade, study very carefully the following books in the following order:

1. Secrets for Profiting in Bull & Bear Markets - Stan Weinstein
2. Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - Edwin Le Fevre
3. How I made 2 million in the Stockmarket - Nicolas Darvas
4. Trading in the Zone - Ari Kiev

Write up your own trading plan based on what you will learn.  Apply your rules consistently to the market, when suitable opportunities arise.  You will be miles ahead of the majority.

Oh and stay away from all spruikers and seminar sellers, regardless of who they claim to be.  They all suck.

All the best


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 February 2017)

I thought this website had some solid information by experienced traders. Each title will either be of interest or not. I linked to page 4 which I thought had some relevant stuff. 

http://tradingmarkets.com/category/education/page/4


----------

